
Ask HN: Source for possibly-connected outages - jaxn
This morning, I have experienced outages with Facebook, NPR, and LastPass.<p>Is there a good resource to identify outages that may not appear to be connected? It could be that they are using a shared service provider or that they are part of a coordinated attack.<p>As a small SaaS, I see these outages and immediately want to know if there is something going on that may impact us or may be a source of support requests.
======
cimmanom
How can you tell it’s not just your own ISP having connectivity issues with
particular networks?

